# Esquematico con STK0080II



## fdesergio (Dic 1, 2010)

Buen dia, alguien tiene un esquematico de un amplificador que use este STK0080II, tengo un IC de estos y deseo darle aplicacion, encontre un datasheet pero usa ademas con este un STK-3040 y por aca no lo consigo, imagino que se puede hacer el pre con Tr normales de antemano gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuuu

PD: Subo el datasheet que encontre, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 1, 2010)

Aca posteé unos...: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/348635/ _ 
Es el archivo STK.rar


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 1, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aca posteé unos...: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/348635/ _
> Es el archivo STK.rar


  Mil gracias por el dato, me surge una duda en el circuito hay un +Vcc2 y un -Vcc2  tambien aparece VCC2=5DV  que es esto 5Vdc? o me equivoco?, nuevamente gracias por el dato, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 1, 2010)

No, es la imagen que se distorsionó cuando las subi :S se alimenta con +/- 50Vcc


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 2, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No, es la imagen que se distorsionó cuando las subi :S se alimenta con +/- 50Vcc



 ya me habia matado yo mismo:cabezon:  gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

